# Which dandruff shampoos are safe



## melek73 (Nov 30, 2007)

I am currently suffering from a really bad itching scalp.  My eczema has seemed to clear up every where else except my scalp.  I was just wondering which shampoo brands are safe as to which ingredients are safe to use whilst pregnant.  My saviour before T/Gel which i realise is a big no no.

Hope you can help

Sue


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Sue,

Not sure if dandruff ones will work on eczema? Coal tar products are a definite no no but the Head & Shoulders type are fine (contain selenium sulfide or something like that) I think ketoconazole ones are ok too (can't access books just now but will check tomorrow)

Hope all well with you and bump 

Maz x

*Update*-Just checked and ketoconazole shampoo seems to be ok in pregnancy if needed.


----------

